# Troy (2004)



## Brian G Turner (Dec 16, 2003)

Here's a link to a page with the trailers in most formats:

http://www.themoviebox.net/movies/2004/STUVWXYZ/Troy/trailer-page.html

Looks interesting - but I have a very nasty feeling that a mere scant nod is being made to the original story, and that anything even remotely culturally Ancient Greek has been removed and replaced with modern ideas. 

Of course, I'm just a natural cynic.


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 16, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> Here's a link to a page with the trailers in most formats:
> 
> http://www.themoviebox.net/movies/2004/STUVWXYZ/Troy/trailer-page.html
> 
> ...


First, that is generally what happens when Hollywood takes over.  History has to be tweaked so it is *better* for viewing by the 'dumb public'.
Second, there is no such thing as a natural cynic - children are uniquely innocent of this type of feeling so it has to be learned from our environment.  I know you are just kidding but I like to throw my 'too logical, too critical and too literal' two cents in.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 16, 2003)

True about the "tweaking" - it depends on the extent of it. I guess it's a case of simply waiting to see.

As for cynicism not being natural - hm, that's too philosophical a statement for my state of mind at the moment (which is akin to a cranium stuffed full of soggy cotton wool).


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 16, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> True about the "tweaking" - it depends on the extent of it. I guess it's a case of simply waiting to see.
> 
> As for cynicism not being natural - hm, that's too philosophical a statement for my state of mind at the moment (which is akin to a cranium stuffed full of soggy cotton wool).


Ha, now you know how I feel 99% of the time!! That one percent is always so fleeting I barely recognize the insight before it's gone...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 16, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> True about the "tweaking" - it depends on the extent of it. I guess it's a case of simply waiting to see.
> 
> As for cynicism not being natural - hm, that's too philosophical a statement for my state of mind at the moment (which is akin to a cranium stuffed full of soggy cotton wool).


That sounds miserable, Brian.  Cold?  Flu?  Allergies?  I'm just amazed that I didn't catch the flu from all the sick dancers last week.  But so far, so good.

About Hollywood and historical accuracy - or even sticking to an original story - I'm rather cynical about that myself.  I've seen it done a couple of times.  "Gone With the Wind" is remarkably faithful to Margaret Mitchell's novel.  Lots of stuff left out, of course, but what is there is fairly accurate to the story she told.  And "Silence of the Lambs" did pretty well, also.  At least, having read the novel before seeing the film, I didn't ever get jarred by glaring inconsistencies.  But that is pretty rare.


----------



## Incognito (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, so long as the Greeks are man-kissing woman owning brutes then everything will be historically accurate. 

On a more serious note - there is always the very real danger of Achilles and Paris being spared. 

Peter O' Toole is in the credits, though. 

And -yeah - some heavy colds going around. You'll get yours in good time, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 (But hopefully not over Christmas day.  )


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 17, 2003)

Ha!  You almost made me spit my Corn Flakes all over the screen!  Man-kissing womanizing brutes?  I know a few of those!

Anyway, as you said we'll just have to wait and see how accurate it will be.  We can always hope!  They seem to be getting better at this though.  They also seem to be getting better at adapting books to screen without making huge changes.  They generally still have to leave out bits because of the format, I mean if LOTR followed the books exactly it would be many, many films.  As it is, we have three very long movies (I'm not complaining!) and they still left out tons of stuff.

So, we sit back, cross our fingers and hope for the best.

BTW - I hope your cold gets better soon!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 17, 2003)

Incognito said:
			
		

> And -yeah - some heavy colds going around. You'll get yours in good time, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But I probably will.  Maybe not that nasty flu that's going around, though.  I hardly ever get the flu.  But I get at least one really nasty cold every winter, and I haven't had mine for this year yet.

Take care of yourself, and get well soon, if you haven't already.


----------



## Incognito (Dec 18, 2003)

Heh, I'm fine - just tired out. Shame I didn't succeed on exrtacting *dwndrgn's* cornflakes. Maybe next time?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm just glad to know that I'm not the only one who sometimes eats my breakfast in front of the computer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course, a lot of that has to do with the fact that my dining room table is doing double duty right now as my computer desk.


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 18, 2003)

I was actually at work eating my breakfast because I just don't have time in the morning to do it before I leave.  When I'm at home, I can't sit at the computer without something to drink or eat.  In the morning I have two cups of coffee (otherwise I'd never survive the hour-long drive to work) and do some work on the computer.  The PC is upstairs and the coffee is downstairs, so I prepare two cups at once and take them both up.  Lazy, lazy, lazy!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 18, 2004)

New trailer, people. 

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/troy/trailer/


----------

